# Migrating to New Zealand



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

I am a software engineer based in Johannesburg South Africa. I am considering moving from SA and am considering New Zealand. 
My wife has NZ permanent residency from the time she stayed there with her family. They moved back to Africa while she was still young but she still has her permanent residence.
I do not have any immigration status for NZ at the moment. 
How would I approach migrating with my wife so that we can both move and settle in NZ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

First of all I would make absolutely sure that your Mrs has NZ PR. There's been many changes over the years and it is possible she may not hold NZ PR as it is today but something like NZ RV with RRV (returning residents visa) which may or may not have expired by now.
If she has NZ PR then she can return to NZ as she wants. In your case you'd have to apply via the Family Stream as a partner. So you would be applying for partnership residency based on your partnership with a person who holds NZ PR. Your wife would obs have to declare that she intends to remain in NZ for the foreseeable future.It would still take several months (from whenever INZ re-start processing of these types of visa). You would have to prove the partnership, so best advice would be to start collecting the evidence to prove partnership and have a look at the details on the INZ website with a view to starting an application as soon as that becomes possible. Look at the other criteria to see if you need a medical etc as it may be a good idea to get healthier now so your medical results are better in the future when you actually do come to have it done (if required).


----------

